# Murder Mystery Party - Need Inspiration



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK folks....

My son's PTA is hosting an adults only gathering in October. I suggested a Murder Mystery. With the time of year being close to Halloween, I thought this type of theme would be fun for a no-kids party.

The PTA LOVED the idea and subsequently talked me into chairing the committee!!!! 

One family has graciously offered the use of their barn on their farm for the event; we'll be meeting on location this weekend to assess the barn and get some ideas rolling. Another parent has one of the "hosting a murder mystery and what to do" kits, which is great.

Mr. W has graciously agreed to play "The Butler" He has a built-in English accent and can skillfully be polite, gracious, shifty _and _mysterious...

What we will need to do is decide upon a time period. Victorian? Edwardian? 20's, 30's, 40's????

So here's my request for inspiration:

*1) When you think of a classic murder mystery, what time period immediately pops to mind?

2) What are your favorite classic murder mystery movies? *

I'd be really greatful if you guys can help !! You're all the bestest!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1) When you think of a classic murder mystery, what time period immediately pops to mind? Victorian and Edwardian both come to mind.

 2) What are your favorite classic murder mystery movies? The Bat.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Jeff, Victorian or Edwardian time periods.
As for movies, the old Ms Jane Marpel series or H. Perote ( perow), seems like the movie titles are all "Murder at the ------ (what ever).


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ditto on the time periods. 
One of my all time favorite murder mysteries was actually a comedy; Neil Simon's "Murder By Death." Awesome cast; Peter Sellers, James Coco, Alec Guennis (sp?), Peter Falk, James Cromwell, David Niven, etc etc etc... the eccentric millionaire host (Lionel Twain) was played by none other than Truman Capote! They all played parodies of famous literary detectives. Hilarious; if you ever find it on DVD its worth buying.
As for serious movies anything with Hercule Poirot or Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much guys!!!

I want to help the committee by giving example - this will be great!

Rev, that movie sounds great! I'll have to make a point of seeing it now!


----------

